# Skills Assessment - Civil Engineer



## abhishek6390 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone ,

Im a Civil Engineer working as a planning engineer / Project Co-ordinator in India since 3 years . 

So finally I've decided to start the process for Australian PR (189 -Sub class). I have an idea of the whole process in brief . Have a few specific doubts kindly help me by clearing them . 

1) Skills assessment - Should I be choosing the CDR ? or is there some other path ?

2)Ive decided to go with PTE rather than IELTS / TOEFL . But some of my friends have informed me the PTE is valid only for educational purpose & not for PR . Can someone please confirm .?

3)Can someone please provide the checklist for skills assessment ? Is it okay if I can just show my Pay Slips as proof ? Because the reference letters will take a lot of time in our company. Is there any other alternative if I cannot get reference letters ?

4)Are there any deadlines ?


Kindly help me guys so that I can start the process early .

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishek6390 said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Im a Civil Engineer working as a planning engineer / Project Co-ordinator in India since 3 years .
> 
> ...


 you will have to go through CDR method i.e. Engineer Australia if you want to apply PR under occupation code 233211



> 2)Ive decided to go with PTE rather than IELTS / TOEFL . But some of my friends have informed me the PTE is valid only for educational purpose & not for PR . Can someone please confirm .?


for skill assessment with EA you need IELTS 6.0 in all sections, EA doesnt accepts PTE but they are about to accept TOEFL from Jan 2016

for applying visa you can gain 10 points with IELTS 7.0/PTE 65 in all sections; you can gain 20 points with IELTS 8.0/PTE 79 in all sections; 




> 3)Can someone please provide the checklist for skills assessment ? Is it okay if I can just show my Pay Slips as proof ? Because the reference letters will take a lot of time in our company. Is there any other alternative if I cannot get reference letters ?


1.	Filled CDR Form 
2.	Softcopy of 3 Projects Reports, Analysis of Narratives and Summary of Competencies Claimed and CPD (Sample will be provided)
3.	Softcopy of updated CV giving details of project reports 
4.	Original GST Exemption Letter 
5.	Certified copy IELTS Score Sheet (Original IELTS Score to be sent directly to EA from the IELTS Test Centre)
6.	Certified copy Educational Documents starting from 10th Grade (Marksheets & Certificates)
7.	Certified copy Employment Reference Letters
8.	Certified copy Employment Documents such as Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Increment Letter, Salary Slips and others
9.	Certified copy Form 16 (if Available)
10.	Certified copy of Passport Pages
11.	Certified copy of Birth Certificate 
12.	Photographs (4)
13.	Fee AUD $850~900 excl GST for CDR Assessment and relevant skilled employment.
14.	Copy of Skilled employer record 
15.	Certified Copy of Registration as an Engineer (If available)




> 4)Are there any deadlines ?
> 
> 
> Kindly help me guys so that I can start the process early .
> ...


no deadlines, research skill select for points test, how points are awarded, then you know whether you need to hurry or you can delay

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## abhishek6390 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you very much for taking your time out to reply . It almost cleared all my doubts . I'm almost good to go . The only problem being the reference letters . Are they mandatory ? If yes how many (I have been working in a single company only) ? Can anyone provide a sample please .

Also are there any other alternatives if I am not able to produce them. ? 

Will an email suffice or do we necessarily need signed letters from the concerned ?

Also what is a GST exemption form ? 

Finally what do we need to do to "certify" the educational certificates 

Thanks in advance 

Regards

Abhishek


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishek6390 said:


> Thank you very much for taking your time out to reply . It almost cleared all my doubts . I'm almost good to go . The only problem being the reference letters . Are they mandatory ? If yes how many (I have been working in a single company only) ? Can anyone provide a sample please .
> 
> Also are there any other alternatives if I am not able to produce them. ?
> 
> ...


1. Reference letters are mandatory, this has to be on company letter head or on stamp paper(From notary), these letters will be used for skill assessment as well as for visa application.

2. No need to certify the documents, just upload color scan of documents in your application as everything is online now, certification was required when we sent hardcopies.

3. GST exemption is like an affidavit on stamp paper stating you are not in Australia at time of submitting your papers for skill assessment. it is required else you will have to pay extra charges along with assessment fee. something like mentioned below

Rs. 5/10 stamp paper


STATUTOTRY DECLARATION



I, …………….., R/o ………………………………., India, do hereby solemnly and sincerely declare on oath as under:

That I am not in Australia at the time of filing my application for assessment to Engineers Australia.


Verification: 

I the aforenamed deponent further affirm and state on oath that the contents of this declaration are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief. 


Place: …………….., India 

Dated: Deponent 

I identify the deponent who has signed before me.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

abhishek6390 said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Im a Civil Engineer working as a planning engineer / Project Co-ordinator in India since 3 years .
> 
> ...


If you have on-site experience (not just project controls doing MS Project or Primavera). We're talking looking design drawings, planning labour, site execution, pouring concrete, testing materials etc. then it's easier to go for assessment through VETASSESS under occupation 133111. Explore the ANZSCO code description on the Australia Bureau of Statistics website and see if you fit the description. Cheers!


----------



## RohanAdhikari (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I have done my Metallurgical Engineering from India and worked 3 years as a welding engineer in Manufacturing. I'm applying for 189 sub class visa to Australia.

I'm unsure if I should apply as:
Option 1 => Metallurgist (234912) i.e. assessed by Vetassess 
or 
Option 2 => Production/Plant Engineer (233513) i.e. assessed by Engineers Australia. 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

RohanAdhikari said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have done my Metallurgical Engineering from India and worked 3 years as a welding engineer in Manufacturing. I'm applying for 189 sub class visa to Australia.
> 
> ...


Check JD of both occupations and decide which JD is relevant to your overall experience.


----------



## RohanAdhikari (Feb 28, 2016)

nickchik said:


> Check JD of both occupations and decide which JD is relevant to your overall experience.


Thanks. 

I was inclined more on Vetassess (Metallurgist); But Vetassess lists Metallurgist degree under the following Skills*Assessment*Criteria... 

"Qualification/s*assessed*at*Australian*Bachelor*degree*or*higher*degree*with*a*highly*relevant*field*of*study*and*at*least*one*year of*post-qualification*highly*relevant*employment*at*an*appropriate*skill*level*completed*in*the*last*five*years."

*I'm unsure if my Indian Engineering degree qualifies under this criteria. or this is only relevant to a person with Australian Degree*


----------



## abhishek6390 (Jan 17, 2016)

HI Guys

Well. I am back after an year. Lots of changes in this one year. In short , I have migrated to Kuwait last year and am currently located in Kuwait. Now I want to start my application process. Have a few doubts as usual .

1) Can we take the skilled assessment before we take the IELTS or is IELTS mandatory for the assessment?

2) Does the processing time depends on the season or profession ? Can someone please throw some light on it. Have absolutely no idea. 

3) For PCC and Medical , should I get it done in the country of citizen ship (India ) or can I get it (PCC) done through the Indian embassy in Kuwait. ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## abhishek6390 (Jan 17, 2016)

Also

Sultanji , since you have already migrated there. Can you please let us know about the job opportunities for civil Engineers ? Myself a Planner with 4 years experience . How long does it take to search for a job and also what is the average pay?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i have done a short trip just to fulfill visa condition of making first entry

i am yet to explore other things


----------



## rucio_chen (Feb 14, 2018)

Hello all!

Thanks for sharing stories!
I am planning to apply 189 visa as Civil Engineer too. (233211)

I am 29 years and have 2 years MS degree in Architectural Engineering and 4 years BS degree in Civil Engineering, and the BS program is under Washington Accord (This is why I think I should go for 233211).

My question is about the qualification of my work experience.

Work Experience : 1 year in an architectural & engineering firm and now I am changing job to civil engineering consultancy company and wish I can get 2 years experiences.

I worked as an engineer in that architectural & engineering firm, job scope included making architectural and construction drawing, determining building materials, setting quality standards and specifications, on-site supervising and interpreting drawing for workers, estimating total costs and detailed construction cost plan etc.
So the job comprised design and engineering parts.

Do you think I can claim this work experience as Civil Engineer?

Any advice for me to reach my goal within 32 years if I can get 7 in IELTS.

Thank you!!


----------



## mariamwilliam (Nov 5, 2018)

*I Have the same case*



Aus_NZ_Expat said:


> If you have on-site experience (not just project controls doing MS Project or Primavera). We're talking looking design drawings, planning labour, site execution, pouring concrete, testing materials etc. then it's easier to go for assessment through VETASSESS under occupation 133111. Explore the ANZSCO code description on the Australia Bureau of Statistics website and see if you fit the description. Cheers!


dear I have the same case , I am a civil engineer with 10 years experience in the project management and control fields , I follow up on site construction , I do cost estimates and reports and I follow up on materials and shop drawing submittals 
I am confused what should I choose Civil Engineer (233211) , or VETASSESS under occupation 133111


----------

